# Update on baby Chief :)



## PrettyPonies (Apr 21, 2022)

Chief has been doing really good. He will be 4 weeks tomorrow! Mama is doing great and is so patient with this little monster xD Chief made buddies with my on big Boy Scout. As much trouble as this little guy is, he is also the cutest and sweetest little ever!


----------



## Taz (Apr 21, 2022)

Thanks for the update, what a cutie! It looks like your doing great with him, they are SO much fun!!  ❤


----------



## PrettyPonies (Apr 21, 2022)

Thank you  Yes they are


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 21, 2022)

Oh what a cutie ❣ I love him


----------



## kimbalina (Apr 21, 2022)

I love this. Please keep updating us with more photos of this cute person!! It makes my day


----------



## Kelly (Apr 22, 2022)

OMG! He is adorable I love his new hat


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 23, 2022)

Like Kelly, LOVE the hat 

He is gorgeous , congrats


----------



## PrettyPonies (Apr 24, 2022)

Chief loves playing with my dog and stealing him moms food! He likes to investigate every new that comes in his pen too


----------



## PrettyPonies (May 10, 2022)

The little munchkin out grazing


----------

